# Kickstarter. Unfrickinbeliveable.



## daveb (Feb 16, 2017)

Somebody say April Fools.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ads.com&utm_campaign=CL&utm_content=60sec-CL2


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 16, 2017)

LOL.

Thing is my mother in law would totally go for that.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 16, 2017)

Designed in Chicago, I just knew we would solve how to remove the stress from making a salad.


----------



## khashy (Feb 16, 2017)

LMAO :rofl2:


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 16, 2017)

Actually it's worse than I thought. My wife wants one too.


----------



## tgfencer (Feb 16, 2017)

Haha, oh man. Sometimes I think I should work a lot less and instead spend some of my time thinking of how to make simple tasks seem more complicated so I can sell somebody stuff they dont need.


----------



## Oh_Toro (Feb 16, 2017)

Y'all gonna be jealous you didn't back this product when you had the chance.


----------



## valgard (Feb 16, 2017)

LMAO :rofl2: and it has about 330 K collected???


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 16, 2017)

I am offended


----------



## valgard (Feb 16, 2017)

Worst thing that no one seems to mention is how freaking gross that salad looked. The vegetables looked more mashed than cut.


----------



## panda (Feb 17, 2017)

i guarantee you they sell a sh*t load of these


----------



## Matus (Feb 17, 2017)

Haha, not only that people are will to pay for this thing, apparently there is already a knock-off on alibaba :laugh: - what a lovely way to start a day :spin chair:


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 17, 2017)

Totally unbefrickinlievable! Take a simple task, add a gadget and make it complicated. Even their own promo vid showed a competent person doing reasonable rock chopping with a cheap knife. If anything, the gadget seems to make the slicing process more laborious while increasing both slicing and clean up time. And as @valgard has already noted, the results are decidedly unappetising.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 17, 2017)

Unbelievable, sure my wife would love one of this for her self! Urgent race it s getting lazy as a ****


----------



## preizzo (Feb 17, 2017)

Our


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 17, 2017)

@valgard Yep. But that is probably the result of using a KSO.

And ironically, the hand chopping she does in the beginning looks faster than using the gadget.

Even more ironically, the salad used as the introduction picture looks OK - so that's what you want to get AWAY from?

And salad making is meditative even if it takes some time..


----------



## YLQDave (Feb 17, 2017)

I can't believe anyone would pay for that!!


----------



## valgard (Feb 17, 2017)

YLQDave said:


> I can't believe anyone would pay for that!!



Oh no, I definitely can believe it. I just can't understand it.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 17, 2017)

Even in the 21st century cheap plastic junk still satisfies!


----------



## JaVa (Feb 17, 2017)

I need to buy several to our kitchen for my crew to use. :spiteful:


----------



## ecchef (Feb 17, 2017)

Somewhere, Ron Popeil's ghost is smiling.


----------



## shownomarci (Feb 17, 2017)

daveb said:


> Somebody say April Fools.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ads.com&utm_campaign=CL&utm_content=60sec-CL2



Nope, this is how you make money. 
Think about an easy task. Make it look difficult. Create a gadget that makes it look easy. Put it on kickstarter. Ta-daam!


----------



## YLQDave (Feb 17, 2017)

valgard said:


> Oh no, I definitely can believe it. I just can't understand it.



Exactly!


----------



## woyuskinny (Feb 21, 2017)

I thought she was about to stab her eye out for a second there..... cringe...


----------



## suntzu (Mar 8, 2017)

thats worse than someone renaming an "Afro Comb" to "Onion Holder Slicing Guide"... make a fortune repurposing things for new uses.


----------



## Sharp-Hamono (Mar 10, 2017)

All I want to know is will I see commercials for this on TV? It seems like it has all the elements for a great infomercial product.


----------



## lagrangeL2 (Mar 10, 2017)

Its whack-a-mole gone terribly wrong. :clown:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2017)

daveb said:


> Somebody say April Fools.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ads.com&utm_campaign=CL&utm_content=60sec-CL2




OK...I just saw this and LOL'd so loud when I saw the knife make the first cut! And the soundtrack!!! :lol2:


[h=3]$335,734[/h][FONT=&quot]pledged of $5,000 goal[/FONT]


----------



## CutFingers (Mar 20, 2017)

I bet it doesn't work on Cutco.


----------



## b2kk258 (Mar 20, 2017)

I think I just threw up in my mouth.


----------

